# Pictures of my old and new bettas



## BrOKensHardz (Aug 16, 2009)

dont worry i just jar them for the pic. i dont have a picture of my ctpk because im breeding them
First: tiny(because he is just 2 inch)
































Second: Evilangel
























Old ones
Third: Angelicdemon








Forth: Firedragon









sorry for the blured pic i dont have a nice camera


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

*jaw drops* Okay, Evilangel has got to be the most gorgeous Betta I have ever seen.


----------



## BrOKensHardz (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks hehehe he is like a black body and at the half of its fins are white
i love tiny's color because he has 3 colors hes like blue bodt with blue fin with white in the end and red in the center tiny is a half moon but hes not flaring maybe because he is just new to me i just got him today with evilangel


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Wow!! Gorgeous bettas! All of them are so lovely, where did you get them?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for posting these pics. I had to gasp over Evilangel. I've never seen anything like him. Amazing!

Now I must have one :smile:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful fish!!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

They are all gorgeous - I love Evilangel.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

You MUST breed Evilangel!! :-D


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I have Evilangles twin!!!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Love!~!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrOKensHardz (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks i just got them from the street vendor selling fish i wish i have lots of money when i got there cuz theres a beautiful male there that is kile evilangel but blue in color and i like his tail because its like a fan and a dot on his fin but sadly i just got 100pesos 2 dollars they are evil angel and tiny cost 1 dollar 50 pesos
and angelic demon and angelic demon cost just half a dollar


and breeding evil angel i think not now cuz hes just a baby i i can say because he is just 2 inch tiny 1.5 inch but i have a breeding partner a red crowntail plakat i think and a blue half moon crowntail female but im not sure because i dont know how to tell the female type but im sure his a crown tail they have both have 2 spikes in the end of its tail ill post a pic if they are done the breeding


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Those are some gorgeous fish! I'm very jealous now!


----------

